# NeonGreen Channel ~ Streaming Live Moobies!



## Vandell (Jan 22, 2009)

I sure hope this isn't against any rules, buuut..

http://www.mogulus.com/neongreen

I co-host a Mogulus channel on, er, mogulus.com (it's kind'a like uStream an' stuff, but you can upload huge movies) called "NeonGreen". Every day at 10:00PM we try to show a new movie, and in-between we show random funny videos, different shows and animes (Sam & Max, Lupin III, etc.). We're constantly getting more stuff all the time, and we're looking for more producers to upload videos / control the channel alongside me and Unrealomega.

Additionally, previously-shown videos are available on the Video On Demand service provided by the channel. As of this posting, the airing schedule is:

*JANUARY 29TH*: _GREAT TEACHER ONIZUKA MARATHON_ @ 10:00PM EST

Previously shown videos (freely available to view at your leisure):

_CHILDREN OF MEN (Movie)
SERENITY (Movie)
RELIGULOUS (Movie)
HIGURASHI NO NAKU KORO NI (Anime)
SAM & MAX: FREELANCE POLICE (Cartoon)
IDIOCRACY
SHAUN OF THE DEAD
HOT FUZZ
MONTY PYTHON'S THE HOLY GRAIL
MONTY PYTHON'S THE MEANING OF LIFE
BUBBA HO-TEP
NO COUNTRY FOR OLD MEN_

_P.S., this isn't a commercial venture. Just showing videos for people who are bored. :3_


----------



## Vandell (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh, and, Idiocracy is starting -at this very second-. So.. watch it while you can if you want. :3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 22, 2009)

When you said "moobies", I was expecting man-boobies


I was sorely dissapointed


:C


----------



## Vandell (Jan 23, 2009)

We're streaming Shaun of the Dead in a half-an-hour (as of this post)!


----------



## Vandell (Jan 25, 2009)

Meaning of Life @ 10:00PM EST, January 25th.

Etc. x:

*EDIT:* N/M, postponed a half-an-hour.
*EDIT2:* N/M, not postponed. :3 Start'n now.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm just catching the end of Meaning Of Life now.  I've bookmarked this site...thanks!


----------



## Vandell (Jan 26, 2009)

Ironman tonight, at 10:00pm as per usual~

(Starting 20 minutes from this post!)


----------



## Takun (Jan 27, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> When you said "moobies", I was expecting man-boobies
> 
> 
> I was sorely dissapointed
> ...



this


----------



## Vandell (Jan 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> this



Esad.

Too bad.

P.S., Bubba Ho-tep is tonight at 10:00 EST.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 27, 2009)

Wooo!   I love bubba ho tep!  *skips off to watch*


----------



## Vandell (Jan 28, 2009)

No Country For Old Men in like, 17 minutes as of this post. Watch it live or on demand! :3


----------



## Vandell (Jan 29, 2009)

Raar. 25 minutes to Great Teacher Onizuka marathon. :3


----------

